# New to cycling. Average speeds? How long to improve?



## onepedalaway (25 Apr 2011)

I have been cycling for two months now and is strange as my muscles ache like no other! Not like running anyway (Runner by trade) Anyway, I started off with a few 10 milers in the first few weeks then two weeks ago did a few 30 milers and did a 68 miler on Saturday. I am averaging 18 mph which feels really slow. That and irritates me that I am passed by the club riders with me being competitive. As I am riding solo and conscious that the clubs will be too quick is there any beginners clubs I could go to? (Live in Bolton)


How quick does it take to improve this? Also 68 miles is short for a number of riders so how long does it take to get used to 100 mile + distances?


Look forward to your advice. . . 


Kind regards


_*Onepedalaway*_


----------



## Slaav (25 Apr 2011)

I will be interested for the experienced and non newbies to answer this as your 'progress' appears pretty good to me!

Out of interest, traced a very small portion of the Cotswold Classic Sportive this morning and a couple of the smaller groups were up at around 20mph even after 60 and 100 miles. May have been sprint finishing but you never know


----------



## Glover Fan (25 Apr 2011)

Slaav said:


> Out of interest, traced a very small portion of the Cotswold Classic Sportive this morning and a couple of the smaller groups were up at around 20mph even after 60 and 100 miles. May have been sprint finishing but you never know


Well i've done a bit of running before, including races and there is a thing known as a "negative split" as in you aim for the second half of the race to be faster than the first half and I for one have carried this over to cycling events and I always finish an audax or long ride quicker than I start it.

Personally averaging 18mph over 68 miles is an excellent achievement, as for being passed by club riders that is just the peleton effect, so many times riding as a group of 10+ we have swallowed up individual riders like they are not moving on the road, don't get down it's incredibly easy to go fast as part of a group.

I for one wish I could sustain an average 18mph for that long!


----------



## edindave (25 Apr 2011)

If 18mph feels slow then put some effort in!






Only kidding - 18mph is not slow by any standard. Club riders in formation will be naturally faster due to the energy savings made in group riding - they're probably putting in a lot less effort than you are!

I'd consider joining them if I were you!


----------



## onepedalaway (25 Apr 2011)

Cheers for the advice and your right edindave I should put some effort in however had no clue how to pace myself being that there is no one to pace with or no idea what the distance would feel like. In truth it felt like I could do another 30 no problem with another lucozade.

I agree though Gloverfan and feel the same as you. I am faster 20 miles in the ride than when started and find I do not really warm up till then. 

Looking forward to longer distances and some more stamina.

Kind regards

Philip


----------



## cloggsy (25 Apr 2011)

18 mph average is superb!

I normally average 16/17 mph!


----------



## Bicycle (25 Apr 2011)

AI agree with all the others.

I'd be VERY pleased with 18mph average after a couple of months' riding.

You can get faster just by doing the hard miles.

But for now it sounds as if you're doing fine.


----------



## pepecat (25 Apr 2011)

18mph average??!! Flippin eck.... I've been riding for about a year (with a break through the winter....) and I still only average about 11-12mph.
Fair play.....


----------



## MacB (25 Apr 2011)

18mph average, on your own, over 68 miles, the terrain doesn't matter that's quick by almost all our standards, and for some of us old duffers it's the sort of stuff we dream of.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Apr 2011)

onepedalaway said:


> Cheers for the advice and your right edindave I should put some effort in however had no clue how to pace myself being that there is no one to pace with or no idea what the distance would feel like. In truth it felt like I could do another 30 no problem with another lucozade.
> 
> I agree though Gloverfan and feel the same as you. I am faster 20 miles in the ride than when started and find I do not really warm up till then.


Pacing-wise, the general advice is not to ride faster than 'conversation pace' for the first 30 minutes or so - something to do with what source of energy your muscles are using. I'd add in: don't grind at any point of the ride - keep the legs spinning - but especially in the early part.

Training-wise, unless you want a particularly structured approach (about which subject I'm no good), just mix up the rides - shorter higher intensity ones, some, but not too many, endurance rides. Many experts go on about the benefits of interval training - but if you live in a hilly area, they'll sort of give you interval training anyway.

Set yourself some targets - they'll help you focus. I've got two - one for my short loop (22 miles) and one for 100 miles - as they make me cycle in different ways, and keep it interesting. Using a cycle computer I've found it useful to aim for an average target speed through the ride (I go for 20mph, whatever the distance), so if I've climbed a hill at 13mph, I'm going to have to cycle the same length of time at 27mph down the other side. It's crude (and obviously I don't always/often hit my target), but is quite a good way to push yourself.

If you're a club sort of person, 18mph (I gather) will mean you'd fit in fine. I'm not - I really just enjoy pushing myself on long solo rides, and with a fairly unscientific & unstructured approach (no more than 'get out and ride as much as possible on a variety of routes') have seen quite a pleasing increase in stamina & speed in just 6 months or so. But now I'm pushing at my physical limits, so know that the progress will be more marginal.

Just my experience though - people's physiology and fitness will vary enormously, so will all experience different results. The main thing is to have fun doing whatever you do.


----------



## brockers (26 Apr 2011)

Some of the faster racing types in my old club were bloody good runners (32min 10k rockets), and have developed big engines which transfer well to cycling (I've started running more now as a result and I've found it's a quick way of getting my threshold up). 18mph is a very very good average speed on your own (terrain dependent), but there are some training groups/chain gangs around here that will average north of 21mph. The best way to get faster is to ride with people who are faster than you! And like running, mixing longer, easier runs/rides with shorter and higher intensity intervals. Join a club and ride with a group where you're trying to hang on the first couple of times. Believe me no-one will take the p*ss if you get 'dropped' - it's virtually a rite of passage - and you'll get far more respect and be one of the boys if you come back for more the next time. Far better than choosing a group within your comfort zone and sitting on the front for most of the ride. Try not to get too hung up about average speeds though. Most guys who race couldn't give a monkey's about it. Race speeds can be 20mph at one moment and then 35mph the next. It's all about who you beat not how fast you went!


----------



## Globalti (26 Apr 2011)

Agreed with all the above, I can manage 17.5 mph solo on a long straight flat road like the A6 to Lancaster but throw in some hills and that drops by 1 or 2 mph. On a hilly ride in the Ribble Valley my cycling pal and I can manage about 16.5 mph if we work together a bit.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Apr 2011)

I suspect you are honed in on this because of running.

Cycling and average speeds are very different than running

IMO, average speed on a cycle is not something to worry too much about as there are too many variables. There are the obvious ones (traffic lights, junctions and hills) but there are also perhaps the less obvious ones (road surface being a major factor).


----------



## reacher (28 Apr 2011)

i'v just started as well so i was interested in this , 3rd april on the road myself , can you tell me is that 18 mph include hills or would you say thats a flat'ish route ?


----------



## Rebel Ian (28 Apr 2011)

The worst feature of bicycle computers is the bit that tells you your average speed. People become obsessed with it. If you want to get there quicker take the car, or you could just take your bicycle and enjoy the ride.


----------



## JNR (28 Apr 2011)

reacher said:


> i'v just started as well so i was interested in this , 3rd april on the road myself , can you tell me is that 18 mph include hills or would you say thats a flat'ish route ?



18mph average is bloody good over 60 miles. You need not aim for that at all...when I first started I was doing something like 15mph on my own over 20 miles and that was tough.

I did a club run on Monday which was tough for me and we did something around 20-21mph average, that is in a well organised group. I then averaged just over 18mph on a 20 mile 'training' route by myself, but that was concerted effort.

The OP is a fast and fit bloke!


----------



## Alien8 (29 Apr 2011)

If you're interested in how your own fitness is improving you need to record your stats over the same routes over an extended period of time. Seasonal variations etc can have a large impact so you need to consider this as well. If you want to compare yourself with others you need to ride with them. Faster than some and slower than others applies to everbody.


----------



## reacher (29 Apr 2011)

JNR said:


> 18mph average is bloody good over 60 miles. You need not aim for that at all...when I first started I was doing something like 15mph on my own over 20 miles and that was tough.
> 
> I did a club run on Monday which was tough for me and we did something around 20-21mph average, that is in a well organised group. I then averaged just over 18mph on a 20 mile 'training' route by myself, but that was concerted effort.
> 
> The OP is a fast and fit bloke!




that would depend , if its a flat route its a huge differance between that and a hilly route thats why i asked , 
not that i'm saying its not good , i was just interested , 
but the other comment about bike computers intrigued me , surely as a cyclist you would want to know how far you had gone and at what pace , that would be like playing squash and not keeping score ,


----------



## BigTone0777 (29 Apr 2011)

pepecat said:


> 18mph average??!! Flippin eck.... I've been riding for about a year (with a break through the winter....) and I still only average about 11-12mph.
> Fair play.....


Only been back at it for a few weeks but 11-12 mph is good going for me too


----------



## david k (29 Apr 2011)

onepedalaway said:


> I have been cycling for two months now and is strange as my muscles ache like no other! Not like running anyway (Runner by trade) Anyway, I started off with a few 10 milers in the first few weeks then two weeks ago did a few 30 milers and did a 68 miler on Saturday. I am averaging 18 mph which feels really slow. That and irritates me that I am passed by the club riders with me being competitive. As I am riding solo and conscious that the clubs will be too quick is there any beginners clubs I could go to? (Live in Bolton)
> 
> 
> How quick does it take to improve this? Also 68 miles is short for a number of riders so how long does it take to get used to 100 mile + distances?
> ...



gee thats quick! 18mph, im struggling to get 14mph over 10 miles! im not letting it get me down, it is what it is. my rides are getting easier and ever so slightly quicker, for me thats progress, the distances will follow

yes i ache as well!


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Apr 2011)

Alien8 said:


> If you're interested in how your own fitness is improving you need to record your stats over the same routes over an extended period of time. Seasonal variations etc can have a large impact so you need to consider this as well. If you want to compare yourself with others you need to ride with them. Faster than some and slower than others applies to everbody.


Indeed. Every time someone posts about average speed, there will be others who say it's irrelevant - too many variables, blah, blah, blah - but if you just want to push yourself and improve, they are a good and simple way to log your progress, and to set yourself targets.

My greatest cycling pleasures come from solo cycling over various distances and seeing how far I can push myself in those circumstances. I'm not interested in TTing (10/25 miles along roads purely chosen for speed - e.g, dual carriageways), or the tactics of group riding/racing. Keeping a record of my average speeds for various runs certainly has seen a significant improvement in my speeds over the past six months or so, not least because the target-setting gives me an added incentive to get out on the bike often.


----------



## al-fresco (29 Apr 2011)

I find that the easiest way for me to improve my average speed is simply to alter the wheel size in my bike computer... now, how fast would I like to go today...


----------



## WychwoodTrev (29 Apr 2011)

Excellent topic this please keep us up to date with you performance please.
I too am a relative newbie around 2 months of regular riding started with 3 - 4 mile rides av 12 mph a week built up to 3 15 mile rides and now looking at doing a longer ride at weekends too, On the 15 mile rides I av 15 to 16 mph 
The reason I am looking so closely at my av speed is one of my localish clubs go out for 80 mile rides and there av speed is 17.5mph so until I am close I wont bother trying to go out with them as I will get dropped or slow them down and I dont want to be a burden on them


----------



## reacher (29 Apr 2011)

thats the problem one performance is not like another , my rides have over 3000 foot of climbs in them , so its hard to compare unless you put all the stats together , when i started at the beginning of this month thats what i thought , but you soon realise that one long steep hill can take the steam right out of your legs compared to a steady incline , or riding into a head wind up a long hill , personally i'm not convinced that quantity equals quality in terms of distance covered , i'v done a couple of rides and tacked an extra 10 miles on the end and they are definately not quality training miles ,


----------



## cloggsy (29 Apr 2011)

I'm a relative newbie & I average just over 17 mph on my 12.8 mile journey to work; my journey takes me 45 minutes.

18 mph is quick IMHO! I'm improving & hope to be getting quicker eventually, but easy does it


----------



## 400bhp (29 Apr 2011)

It appears to be the people new to cycling who believe avg speed is up there.

It'll wear off. 

If you want to look at average speeds, then enter time trials.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Apr 2011)

briantrumpet said:


> (10/25 miles along roads purely chosen for speed - e.g, dual carriageways),





Sigh: lots of rubbish talked on here at the moment.


----------



## adam23 (29 Apr 2011)

it took me ages to get upto 18mph average and the first time i did i was nearly sick and couldnt get off my bike my 
energy levels were shot and that was 65 miles i dont think i could have gone on any more.
best i have done is 20mph for 2hrs or 40 miles and i couldnt go any more so fair play your are well up there
for speed and as the others have said dont be down dy the clubs going past its just the slipstream of the peleton


----------



## amnesia (29 Apr 2011)

I managed only 15.0 mph average over 45 miles today, although that did include quite a lot of gradient and a 27.8% climb at one point !!!


----------



## david k (29 Apr 2011)

i was worried about getting a computer as i didnt want to get bogged down with times. i want to enjoy cycling and was worried it would get to competitive with a computer and i would start trying harder and enjoying less. i eventually got one anyway and for a time it did happen
ive now refocussed and remind myself to enjoy not work too hard, thing is its hardly affected the times anyway!!!


----------



## reacher (29 Apr 2011)

400bhp said:


> It appears to be the people new to cycling who believe avg speed is up there.
> 
> It'll wear off.
> 
> If you want to look at average speeds, then enter time trials.




thats because it has to be , 
also ,
when you start anything you have to measure performance , 
whether or not it matters or is comparable is not the issue realy 
people want to know how they rate as a cyclist to some degree or other , are they getting fitter , faster , loseing weight , should they pedal harder ? same in any sport , people want to know how good they are , unless its an activity then its irrelavent of course , which is the one single reason many people who attend a gym dont lose weight or get fitter , they dont track performance they simply just go through the motions each time they train , 
tell me one sport where they dont measure performance ? 
a person new to cycling is hardly likely to enter a time trial are they ,


----------



## 400bhp (29 Apr 2011)

I CBA to decipher the above.


----------



## david k (29 Apr 2011)

i think your saying everyone needs a benchmark
the more you do anything the less you need that benchmark as you have your own


----------



## totallyfixed (29 Apr 2011)

onepedalaway said:


> I have been cycling for two months now and is strange as my muscles ache like no other! Not like running anyway (Runner by trade) Anyway, I started off with a few 10 milers in the first few weeks then two weeks ago did a few 30 milers and did a 68 miler on Saturday. I am averaging 18 mph which feels really slow. That and irritates me that I am passed by the club riders with me being competitive. As I am riding solo and conscious that the clubs will be too quick is there any beginners clubs I could go to? (Live in Bolton)
> 
> How quick does it take to improve this? Also 68 miles is short for a number of riders so how long does it take to get used to 100 mile + distances?
> 
> ...


----------



## david k (30 Apr 2011)

think my computer is fixed up incorrect
it suggest im slow and fat


----------



## reacher (30 Apr 2011)

400bhp said:


> I CBA to decipher the above.



yet again a comment thats meaning less , not only do i not know what it means , its typical of comments on here from senior members , throw away lines that must mean something to the dinosours that have managed to elevate them selves to senior members ,
may be it means some thing positive and their will be an explanation forth comeing , as for the other senior members contributions such as their profound statements , lots of rubbish being talked about again and insights from them to people starting out such as they will soon learn , they think average speed is up their , then i can only think that elevation to senior member is not done on ability to coach or inspire people ,.
typcal of this forum is and many others is the ability of senior members to buddy up and add nothing but dross to the threads that many people starting out need to know in order to progress .


----------



## david k (30 Apr 2011)

just to confirm, i cycle at 12mph-14mph, am i a senior member? or just cycling like a senior?


----------



## lukesdad (30 Apr 2011)

Average speed is subjective, a true test of improvement would be a regular route, or a TT.


----------



## david k (30 Apr 2011)

or how easy you find it
or how much further you can go


----------



## lukesdad (30 Apr 2011)

To elaborate a little more reacher. The way someone rides and the benchmarks they use are different. If you use the same method i.e. Av. speed you will improve initially but then you will hit a plateau and no matter how much you try you will get no further. New benchmarks and training methods and targets have to be introduced. Increase in Av. speed would then become a bi product of the regime.

As has allready been said there are to many variables in Av. speed and it is not a good motivational tool after the initial improvement. The OP is allready finding this out. Alien 8 has a very high Av. speed (check out MCL) but I bet its not his primary Benchmark.

As an example my ride to work is 42 miles using the coast road with 2 big lumps Av. speed over the last 8 years has been between 15 and 20 mph with similar out puts on the HRM why such a difference ? Wind direction and strength. On the gower I have a training loop all left turns no stoppers. Similar outputs on the HRM (effort iff you like) Gives av. speeds of 23 mph plus over 30 miles. Riding at home in the mountains same effort Im lucky to get 14mph. Extreme s of my riding yes but you get the idea.

Slating members wont get you anywhere ! If you post on a forum such as this you will get all manner of replys. Its down to you to sort the wheat from the chaff. If you want serious replys on this sort of subject try posting in the Training threads. The subject of Av. speed has been discussed many times. If you search the forum you will find quite a lot of usefull info.


----------



## reacher (30 Apr 2011)

not slating members , just telling it how it is , its a discussion betwen new cyclists and yet so called senior members feel free to post dross thats meaningless ,
if they have nothing to add but comments like that then dont add them , 
average speeds have to be explored by new cyclists and yes its agreed that they are meaningless in reality unless its all on the same course same day , 
new cyclists will explore every thing from what shoes to what bike , yet senior members feel free to address them all as though they are retarded chimpanzees , 
and further the amount of people i meet who tell me they are pro cyclists , athletes , ex world champions and could have been the best but for !! 
then i say realy , why are you two stone over weight them m8


----------



## 400bhp (30 Apr 2011)

reacher said:


> yet again a comment thats meaning less , not only do i not know what it means , its typical of comments on here from senior members , throw away lines that must mean something to the dinosours that have managed to elevate them selves to senior members ,
> may be it means some thing positive and their will be an explanation forth comeing , as for the other senior members contributions such as their profound statements , lots of rubbish being talked about again and insights from them to people starting out such as they will soon learn , they think average speed is up their , then i can only think that elevation to senior member is not done on ability to coach or inspire people ,.
> typcal of this forum is and many others is the ability of senior members to buddy up and add nothing but dross to the threads that many people starting out need to know in order to progress .



Come back when you can communicate properly.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Apr 2011)

Look, average speed is not very useful.

Cycling is very different from other sports in that no 2 exercise sessions are the same and it is very difficult to compare One cycle with another.

Wind direction & speed/terrain/weather/traffic lights/traffic density are all major factors when you are cycling.

IMO almost a feel you have when out as to what your level of fitness is. 

For example I did an 80 mile ride this morning. I felt very good & I was making a good attempt at beating the wind and was making easy work of short inclines (today was a flat route for me). It's not nearly 8pm and I don't feel tired. My average speed was 14mph.

Today was a watershed for me so far this year. Up until now I have been feeling very tired after rides and feeling sluggish. On similar ride distances recently my avg speeds have been between 15-16mph. Last week I did an 80 mile hilly run. I have a feeling this broke me through to another level of fitness.

Today, the wind was blowing up to 20mph and at points I could barely hit 10mph when I was heading directly into it. On other rides,they have been hilly, have taken it a bit easier, took some wrong turns etc etc. See how useless avg speed is.

You have to learn to understand and listen to your body and I appreciate this comes with experience.

Try measuring some of the following (not in any particular order):
1. resting heart rate (so get a HRM if you don't have one. This is by far the best way to measure fitness)
2. maximum heart rate
3. Your recovery times.
4. Choose a few hills and measure the ease you climb them. "Ease" being the gear you are able to maintain and whether you can do some/all of the hill out of the saddle.
5. Try to get a training partner, ideally a similar ability or better. Measure yourself against them. See if you can improve the need for less drafting (i.e. hiding behind the other rider to stay out of the wind and save energy), compare hill climbing ability and how you fare over time.
6.Try a few TT's at a local club.

I'm sure others have different ways of measuring their improvements over time but a combination of the above works for me.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 May 2011)

400bhp said:


> Look, average speed is not very useful.
> 
> Try measuring some of the following (not in any particular order):
> 1. resting heart rate (so get a HRM if you don't have one. This is by far the best way to measure fitness)
> ...


Obviously different things work for different people - but for me, so far, average speeds 'work'. I think I've got a good sense of how hard I can push myself in different contexts, and use the cycle computer on everything except my short commute in order to push myself. 95% of my riding is solo - my benchmarks are my own speeds on my various routes. Of course they will vary with different routes & weather conditions, but with logging of rides, it's possible to see what ranges you are in, and when you have a disappointing/average/good ride. But I've got a good idea of where I'm at now (in the last 2.5 months I've done 1209 miles, in average 60 mile rides with 3900ft of climbing, at an overall average of 19.1 mph), after 8 months of serious riding, and that's certainly a lot better than when I started last year. I've done that using average speeds as my main tool. Well, my only tool actually, other than just getting out there and riding.

Now I'm perfectly prepared to admit that I might plateau here (lukesdad could well be right), and that I'll need to visit other methods to make further progress. But average speed _can_ be a useful tool, and I'll be using it for a while yet, I think.


----------



## MacB (7 May 2011)

400bhp said:


> It appears to be the people new to cycling who believe avg speed is up there.
> 
> It'll wear off.
> 
> If you want to look at average speeds, then enter time trials.



I disagree, if you're not competing then average speed is up there, it may or may not wear off, that's down to the individual. The only realisation that's bound to come is that the numbers only matter to yourself.


----------



## addictfreak (7 May 2011)

I wouldnt get to hung up on averages, afterall who wants to be _average!_


----------



## david k (8 May 2011)

MacB said:


> I disagree, if you're not competing then average speed is up there, it may or may not wear off, that's down to the individual. The only realisation that's bound to come is that the numbers only matter to yourself.



i dont want them to matter, but cannot help myself


----------



## MacB (8 May 2011)

david k said:


> i dont want them to matter, but cannot help myself



yep, and mine matter to me, nowt wrong with that, the only thing any of us should be aware of is that a little speed improvement isn't worth taking silly risks. I'm a noteably risk averse person but was shocked, when I started out, by things I started to do on my commute to shave seconds.


----------



## stuwie (8 May 2011)

18 mph avg is fantastic.

I have started biking 8 months my self after about 8 years of not being in the saddle and I can manage 17 - 18mph avg on my Cannondale CAAD8 and 14 - 15mph on my Cannondale BadBoy 26''. I put it down to my big muscular leg from playing front row in Rugby. 

I have no help really but what help me was to spin my legs faster in a lower gear "Higher Cadence" I tend to aim for 80 - 90 rpm. I was finding it hard even with my massive leg that if I used High Gearing "50 - 60 rpm" my legs would start to get painfully and would take forever for them to recover thus slowing me down.


----------



## HLaB (8 May 2011)

Rebel Ian said:


> The worst feature of bicycle computers is the bit that tells you your average speed. People become obsessed with it. If you want to get there quicker take the car, or you could just take your bicycle and enjoy the ride.



That's a bit of an oxymoron in some towns and cities  for me average speed is nice thing to check later but I could see some folk becoming obsessed with them, your last point is most pertinent 'Enjoy the Ride'


----------



## david k (8 May 2011)

i suppose checking ave speeds every month with the same run is fine, but every trip would have the affect of being a competition. something i want to avoid
this is recreational not a sport


----------



## Munchkin100 (8 May 2011)

pepecat said:


> 18mph average??!! Flippin eck.... I've been riding for about a year (with a break through the winter....) and I still only average about 11-12mph.
> Fair play.....




Hey this is what I like to hear, I dont feel too bad now. I have been back on bike after over a year off due to an injury (non biking), and averaging 11-12 too. Been out every weekend for last 6 weeks and my crowning glory today... I over took 4 cyclists which is an achievement its usually the other way round. Managed 41 miles.


----------

